# STUD Wahoo!!!



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

Fish weighed 95 lbs and spit up 3 bonitos on the way in, and she caught it on a 30 wide!!!


----------



## IrishBlessing

Wow! What a smoker. Congratulations. What lure/bait got the Wahoo to bite?


----------



## afishanado

Beautiful.... Guess we know what is going to be on your grill Memorial Day. Congrats and nice job on the 30.


----------



## Downtime2

Let's see, theys broiled wahoo, baked wahoo, wahoo fritters, fried wahoo, wahoo n taters, wahoo casserole,...etc..... Hell of a nice wally!!


----------



## specktackler57

Whaaaaaat

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Ginzu

Beast!


----------



## Bill Me

Sick!


----------



## Aquahollic

The second pic was posted last week on a different thread. Are you catching fish or BSing? Here is the link to last weeks thread. It weighed 97 lbs then.

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/97-wahoo-152773/


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms

dayyyyyuuuuummm


----------



## Docs Holiday

I was wondering the same thing Aquahollic.


----------



## sniperpeeps

Yea Scruggs caught that one


----------



## Scruggspc

My girl caught that fish. On my boat.


----------



## Aquahollic

Why did someone post it again?


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

Aquahollic said:


> The second pic was posted last week on a different thread. Are you catching fish or BSing? Here is the link to last weeks thread. It weighed 97 lbs then.
> 
> http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f38/97-wahoo-152773/


Same fish i didnt know he posted it


----------



## Aquahollic

Fair enough. No harm no foul.


John


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM!

And I was wrong about the weight, it was a 97 pounda!!! I will clarify next time who's fish it is. I am proud and happy for them that they caught bc they are great people. That's why I posted the picture.


----------



## Scruggspc

Yea guys no harm no foul. I know stackem he runs seasons of hope in the panhandle. He didn't know I had posted it.


----------



## Bill Me

That seems like an organization with a great mission.


----------



## Fish N Tales

Either way, who cares.........awesome hoo! Congrats


----------



## Docs Holiday

Well at least it got so much attention because it was indeed a fantastic catch! Congratulations and hopefully next time you go out you'll be able to post pictures :thumbup: of a bigger one.


----------



## pilotkal

way to big throw it back


----------



## marmidor

pilotkal said:


> way to big throw it back


LoL......silly!


----------



## bquared

Absolutely a beast! Lots of Hoo for dinner! Leftovers????


----------



## panhandleslim

Beautiful and a hell of a Wahoo as well. What did he eat...obviously Bonita but what lure did he go for?


----------



## Scruggspc

Blue and white ilander hoo combo


----------



## reelndrag

regardless if the post was a repost or not...WOW! what a wahoo!!


----------



## lowprofile

wow guys, he never said he caught it. he said "she got it on a 30..." lol. 

huge wahoo! i want one of those from the yak!


----------



## andrethegiant

That fish is ridiculous


----------



## need2fish

Dadgum......Awesome fish! Congratulations


----------



## Lexcore

:thumbup:nice:thumbup:


----------



## Scruggspc

Blue and white ilander


----------



## Panhandle Dan

Congrats to whoever the angler really is...! Waahooosker!


----------



## marlinchaser

Panhandle Dan said:


> Congrats to whoever the angler really is...! Waahooosker!


X'4!!!!:notworthy:


----------



## MrFish

Awesome hoo!


----------

